# Dish VS Cablevision?



## bailey (Mar 24, 2002)

I had Cablevision and one day a salesperson from the dishnetwork came to my door and sold me on the dish system. He told me that we would get more sports games through the Fox sports package. Well I paid an extra $4.99 a month for this package and everything is blackout. Every Hockey, Pre season baseball, NBA and I'm sure Football event is blacked out. Why have this option if you will not recieve any sports games? I don't understand what the Dish offers more than my basic cable company does? I think the Dish network sucks myself and would not recommend it to anyone. After the merger between Dish and Direct T.V. maybe things will change but I don't see that happening. Anyone else having these problems. I can understand a game or two blacked out but not all of them!!!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Hi Bailey,

Welcome to the NEW DBStalk.COM!

Because you already posted the same exact message here I am going to close this thread (but keep the other one open) 

This way all the replies are easy for you to find!

Thanks for visiting, hope you will join us more often!


----------

